# Pre-cracking and storing eggs



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

When I do breakfast events, I usually pre-crack most of my eggs into a container the evening before. How long can pre-cracked eggs (removed from shell) be stored safely?

Thanks.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I have found this site very helpful--
StillTasty.com | How Long to Keep / Best Way to Store Dairy & Eggs

they say 2-4 days. I break mine into 5 gallon buckets but put them on the line in 1/3 pans on ice, so they stay cold. I use them for breakfast, quiches for lunch, baking, so I don't think I ever have them that long? 
Happy Holidays,
Nan


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

That's what I was figuring. I have a busy work week and prepping some things, like eggs, an extra day earlier sure helps cut down the work stress.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Line the plastic tubs with a plastic bag it is cleaner, and if left over can be frozen in bag. I use 2 days at most..


----------

